# Top 12,5 composers



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What are your top 12,5 composers

My list:

1. Berg
2. Webern
3. Paganini
4. Schoenberg
5. Mahler
6. Bach
7. Messiaen
8. Ligeti
9. Stockhausen
10. Xenakis
11. Rossini
12. Boulez
12,5. Bruc


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

1. Walton
2. Britten
3. Purcell
4. Elgar
5. Delius
6. Vaughan Williams
7. Bax
8. Tallis
9. Dowland
10. Boyce
11. Byrd
12.5 Hildegard of


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Beethoven
2. Bach
3. Mozart
4. Brahms
5. Tchaikovsky
6. Wagner
7. Mahler
8. Liszt
10. Chopin
11. Shostakovich
12,5. Schu

:tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

1. Moz
2. Art
3. Hay
4. dn
5. Hoven
6. Beet
7. Ach
8. B
9. Car
10.ulli
11. Brahm
12. S 
12,5: car


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Dude http://www.talkclassical.com/29298-top-10-11-composers.html , http://www.talkclassical.com/12162-top-25-composers-please.html

Is this a weekly, monthly, yearly thread now?


----------



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe that's the wit?

Anyway

11 Scriabin 
12,5 Lul


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 1. Beethoven
> 2. Bach
> 3. Mozart
> 4. Brahms
> ...


Just two Russians...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

GioCar said:


> Just two Russians...


I know, I was biased. :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

My 12,5th top composer is Hand


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

CAN you handle the Handel?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Pity those poor people named as a 0.5 vs whole number composer :-/


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

My list:

1. Beethoven the symphony composer
2. Bach the keyboard composer
3. Chopin the piano composer
4. Beethoven the piano composer
5. Mozart the opera composer
6. Schubert the piano composer
7. Beethoven the string quartet composer
8. Debussy the piano composer
9. Mozart the symphony composer
10. Haydn the symphony composer
11. Schumann the piano composer
12. Bach the cantata composer
12,5. Josquin des Prez


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Does Schubert count as half a composer on account of how he was itty-bitty?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 12,5. Schu


You just had to bring up one of the great mysteries of the universe, didn't you.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Some people definitely have too much time on their hands....


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

12.5 - Bra
12.5 - No
12.5 - Ha
12.5 - Bar


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> My 12,5th top composer is Hand





HaydnBearstheClock said:


> CAN you handle the Handel?


No, Colin Hand


----------

